# 16 Year Old Daughter Needs Help



## djohns13 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello everyone, my daughter and I would like your help. She is in a 4H shooting sports club and must do a shooting sports related project for the county fair. This is her seventh year and she has received a blue ribbon each year. This year she wants to step it up a notch (to win at the state fair level) and has decided to base her project on the mental and physical preparation necessary to compete in archery at a world-class level. She was wondering if you would be able and willing to help her. So far, she has compiled the following questions that she would competitive shooters to provide feedback on.

1. What is your physical training regimen to compete at a high level? You can summarize as much as necessary, don't need deep detail for the project, although the more details she has, the more she can tailor her own routine to it. She is very interested in how often, what particular routine and how long each training session lasts.

2. Do you have a workout plan/fitness regimen that you can share?

3. What mental training techniques do you employ to enhance your performance?

4. What special preparations, routines, training techniques will you employ in preparation for your competition?

5. Are there any special diets, nutritional menus, foods that you use to ensure maximum performance?

Of course, anything else you would like to offer would be greatly appreciated. We are grateful for anything you can offer.

Thanks in advance for anything you are willing to share!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you might try posting this in the pro archers forum, you will get a better reply


----------



## djohns13 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I will do that.


----------

